# Crit training rides



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

In South OC???
Irvine, Mission Viejo, Aliso Viejo area etc etc
There has to be something around here  
Thanks


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 24, 2008)

You should check with the local bike shops and teams like http://www.teamvelosport.com/.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Gordon
I've tried some but no luck yet
I just moved down here and find it hard to believe there aren't any. I know all of the LA ones but it's kinda far to travel


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

BikeFixer said:


> In South OC???
> Irvine, Mission Viejo, Aliso Viejo area etc etc
> There has to be something around here
> Thanks


There is a Tuesday night group that meets off of Portola and Yale in Irvine, I think that there are some CBR crits starting in Costa Mesa this summer.

-SD


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> There is a Tuesday night group that meets off of Portola and Yale in Irvine, I think that there are some CBR crits starting in Costa Mesa this summer.
> 
> -SD


Thanks Dave
I just found that on SoCalCycling, we are going out next week.
I think the CBR thing is going to be in Irvine instead of Costa Mesa from now on which is ok with me :thumbsup: 
Thanks again for the reply


----------

